# Broken Glove Box Latch. Any magnets available for a fix?



## baseball (Jun 25, 2005)

Broken Glove Box latch. I've heard there are kits available where you can put in magnets to keep it closed. Anyone have any information or contacts for those magnets?


----------



## baseball (Jun 25, 2005)

Never mind, I found them.


----------



## macjojo (Jul 21, 2018)

*Share*



baseball said:


> Never mind, I found them.


Please share, if possible. I've got the same issue. 

Thank you


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

tunemyeuro.com, sells the magnetic/repair kits: 

https://www.google.com/search?ei=hV.....0...1.1.64.psy-ab..3.7.985....0.tDT2MXyQYgg


----------



## baseball (Jun 25, 2005)

I ordered them on line and installed it. Works great! But be careful!!! the magnets are so strong that 2 of them got attracted to each other from 10" away and collided so hard that one got smashed. Had to improvise but it worked out. Innovative USA solution to a problem the Germans could not figure out!!!


----------

